# Best method for writing/engraving  name on tools?



## SmokeyCity (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm starting amass a considerable collection of power tools : drills, saws, etc. and need a tried & true way of marking or labeling the tools for easy identification.

I always have a couple people at my house working with me or doing a trade for me. It is so easy to get tools mixed up.  One other aspect of labeling would be a stealth labeling for theft recovery such as having identification engraved on the inside of the plastic cover or something like that.

Of course I could paint everything with florescent pink or such but I'm guessing people have already thought this through and come up with a good solution for people with a large, diverse collection of tools/appliances.


----------



## Boom Stick (Nov 29, 2012)

electro pencil.  engrave name on them.


----------



## Freeheat (Nov 29, 2012)

Do what my FIL does yellow paint on everthing. Works well and you can see from a distance


----------



## Researcher1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Get a dremel and an engraver tool.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 29, 2012)

I use a simple corded Dremel engraver.  Got it for less than $20.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 30, 2012)

es332 said:


> Do what my FIL does yellow paint on everthing. Works well and you can see from a distance



I could never do that to any of my tools.  

Maybe a little alpha-numeric stamp set and little heat?  Brand the identification right into a plastic housing, stamp a metal one.


----------



## Freeheat (Nov 30, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I could never do that to any of my tools.
> 
> Maybe a little alpha-numeric stamp set and little heat? Brand the identification right into a plastic housing, stamp a metal one.


 
Its just a little paint , on a screw driver a little splash on the stem not on the handle


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 30, 2012)

I've used a paint pen and just put initials!
Like on cords , squares,  hammer etc.
I did this after loosing my backpack blower


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 30, 2012)

Paint pen or permanent marker with a specific and easy to remember number on multiple areas of my equipment . . . to a would be thief I suspect it would not mean much, but for me I could easily identify the equipment as belonging to me.


----------



## HDRock (Nov 30, 2012)

Paint pen, fin line, steel tip , permanent http://www.harborfreight.com/white-paint-marker-95963.html
Or , fat line, Industrial Fiber Tip Marker, http://www.harborfreight.com/industrial-marker-92925.html
For theft ID, Electric Engraver


----------



## greg13 (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with Master tech. Stamps, Much neater than engraving. Add some colored tape to the handles also, it helps ID it at a glance.


----------



## nate379 (Dec 4, 2012)

If you have a bit of practice, the etcher/engraver isn't too bad.

I spent 4 years running a toolroom though, had around 2 million $$s in tools/portable equipment.  Each tool have to be etched with an ID, like MHWEA001, MHWEA002, etc.  Was real run to do on tiny stuff like drill bits, screwdriver tips, etc.


----------



## mtarbert (Dec 5, 2012)

Marking your tools is a good idea but, don't make the mistake of putting your S.S number on them. The police do not have access to your number. Instead use your drivers license number. The Police have access to it and it is easy to prove that it is yours


----------

